# Silat Mubai



## Fang (Jun 10, 2007)

Found this on you tube, 





 
Is there anything similar for non muslims?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 10, 2007)

Well this is a derivative from either Malaysian of Indonesian Silat so you could start there.


----------



## tellner (Jun 10, 2007)

There's a lot of Silat around these days. There's a lot of military-derived combatives. Hussein is a great guy in many ways, but the last time we spoke I told him I wanted nothing to do with him. The whole "terrorism is OK as long as it's only against Jews and oppressors of Islam" thing is beyond the pale, and I want nothing whatsoever to do with it. The bit about how the group leader or the head of the system determines important choices about the love-lives of the students is way out of line IMNVFHO. The idea that a twenty-something martial arts teacher should be obeyed without question and gets to instruct someone who is old enough to be his father about the proper conduct of affairs of the heart is ridiculous.

By all reports he's gotten his head screwed on straighter since then, but I'd still be careful about having anything to do with Silat Mubai or whatever it's called these days unless and until there's a lot more evidence of change. You can get just as good instruction elsewhere without having to deal without that sort of craziness or visits from Homeland Security.


----------



## Fang (Jun 10, 2007)

tellner said:


> There's a lot of Silat around these days. There's a lot of military-derived combatives. Hussein is a great guy in many ways, but the last time we spoke I told him I wanted nothing to do with him. The whole "terrorism is OK as long as it's only against Jews and oppressors of Islam" thing is beyond the pale, and I want nothing whatsoever to do with it. The bit about how the group leader or the head of the system determines important choices about the love-lives of the students is way out of line IMNVFHO. The idea that a twenty-something martial arts teacher should be obeyed without question and gets to instruct someone who is old enough to be his father about the proper conduct of affairs of the heart is ridiculous.
> 
> By all reports he's gotten his head screwed on straighter since then, but I'd still be careful about having anything to do with Silat Mubai or whatever it's called these days unless and until there's a lot more evidence of change. You can get just as good instruction elsewhere without having to deal without that sort of craziness or visits from Homeland Security.


 
Oh yeah? I'm far from a sympathizer and I'm definitely not interested in being a convert. Had enough of the 'black muslim' thing whilst I was in jail 15 years ago... (no offense anyone) Just was curious if similar combatives are taught to non muslims the material looks interesting. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Carol (Jun 10, 2007)

Fang said:


> Just was curious if similar combatives are taught to non muslims the material looks interesting. Thanks for the heads up.



There definitely are options for non-Muslims.  My instructors have a long history of Silat training but neither one is Muslim, nor does that sort of spirituality enter our training.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 11, 2007)

I did a quick look around your area and came up with a couple links:

http://mp-usa.org/silat.html

http://groups.msn.com/nubreedmartialarts/nubreedkalisilat.msnw

I do not know either of these groups or what they represent but maybe they are close to you.

Maybe Tellner knows of someone in your area that he could recommend.


----------



## Fang (Jun 11, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I did a quick look around your area and came up with a couple links:
> 
> http://mp-usa.org/silat.html
> 
> ...


 
Hey, thanks again Brian!


----------

